# Learning a new way



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

As i'm a Team Alpha bad boy I thought it only right to do a journal, this will hopefully spur me on as i've not progressed in a while.

Stats as of 11th sept 2012 (start of team alpha)

Height: 6 foot 4 .................. this shouldn't change!

Weight: 17.10 stone

Age: 38

Years trained: 2 years (trained a bit in my teens)

chest 48inch

bi's 17.5

waist 104cm around navel

quads 24 inch

bf 20%ish

I've relied to much on peds over the course of the 2 years, so now it's time to shake up the diet and lifting.

Goals, to look like a taller better looking version of Rack.

Seriously, Clubber lang/Peahead/Alister Overreem kinda look will be amazing.

I've not got any good photos as i'm not fond of my body at the mo, but below is a pic of me at 18.5 stone a few months back



Will be adding more photos and videos as i progress, i'll update a few times a week.

Thanks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the team mate, get ready for the results! #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Supplements are

Vit c

Vit D

Creatine

Taurine

Codliver oil 20ml


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning and bam!! 17.7 stone so lost 3lbs in under a week.

Waist is 102cm now.

Will start weighing myself in kilos from now onwards


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Subbed really interested in the results of every one working with Scott got me hooked


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking pretty huge already, your in good hands


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another disciple! Look like you are carrying a fair bit of muscle already mate, so Scott will work wonders with you no doubt.

Good luck


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow another one ?

Scott how do you find time to eat your lunch lol.

Welcome to the team buddy and ps you are looking massive and your arms can not be 17.5 i'm half your size and mine are 17 yours look like 20 atleast


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:w00t: wow 17.7 you are defo 20 inch arme remeasure man


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed.

Good luck mate! Clubbers physique is my goal too! Will be following.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, some lovely words there, thanks.

Don't need to re measure arms lol!!

They were 18 in that photo, now I'm a stone lighter they are nearer 17!

Had a very good chest and tris sesh yesterday, scott had me doing lots of new exercises , never done close grip bench or body weight dips before!

Cardio today, last week I started a spinning class!! Why sit on a bike all alone for an hour when I can stare at sweaty 20 yr old girls in tight Lycra?

Very hard to complete a full session with a semi though!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Thanks guys, some lovely words there, thanks.
> 
> Don't need to re measure arms lol!!
> 
> ...


There was a spinning class on last tuesday in my gym and there was a gorgeous girl doing it, most lads on the weights didn't train very well that night!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> There was a spinning class on last tuesday in my gym and there was a gorgeous girl doing it, most lads on the weights didn't train very well that night!


Tell me about it! When a fit girl comes into the freeweights area all the boys walk around like headless chickens!

I do like girls with abs(just thought I'd mention that)!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Tell me about it! When a fit girl comes into the freeweights area all the boys walk around like headless chickens!
> 
> I do like girls with abs(just thought I'd mention that)!


At my proper gym there is no women whatsoever! But at the other gym I go there are quite a few nice ones. I'm in the gym with the women today so will be sure to watch the girls doing spinning, obviously to ensure that they are using the correct technique and to make sure they don't fall off and hurt themselves. I'm a trained first aider so should be first on the scene 

Love a girl with abs. Was seeing a girl about 4 years ago who had great set of abs but i wasn't in good shape so got rid! Wish i hadn't now!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> At my proper gym there is no women whatsoever! But at the other gym I go there are quite a few nice ones. I'm in the gym with the women today so will be sure to watch the girls doing spinning, obviously to ensure that they are using the correct technique and to make sure they don't fall off and hurt themselves. I'm a trained first aider so should be first on the scene
> 
> Love a girl with abs. Was seeing a girl about 4 years ago who had great set of abs but i wasn't in good shape so got rid! Wish i hadn't now!


If you whont in good shape shouldn't have she got rid off u lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> If you whont in good shape shouldn't have she got rid off u lol


Get rid of me?! Are you mad?! Haha! Ok her abs weren't the only reason I got rid, she started to bore the sh1t out of me as well! Wish I'd stayed on good terms with her because she was a nurse on my ward when I was in hospital with meningitis a few month ago, I could of got a bed bath!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Get rid of me?! Are you mad?! Haha! Ok her abs weren't the only reason I got rid, she started to bore the sh1t out of me as well! Wish I'd stayed on good terms with her because she was a nurse on my ward when I was in hospital with meningitis a few month ago, I could of got a bed bath!


:laugh:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ok, spinning yesterday was hard work, nothing unusual there!

Diet has been spot on

This morning did legs.................... i don't like doing legs at the best of times! But this was horrible, 3x50 reps on close foot leg press to start ! I could have gone home after just that!!!

I'll have to build up to full throttle on my legs, thank god for banisters.

End of week one, weight this morning 17.4 stone.

I'm starting to feel a bit small, i'm a stone less than i was a few months ago.  I've got to remember it's mainly fat coming off, and no-one wants to carry any fat!

Cardio tommorow, powerwalk or bike

I'm off to have some chicken and rice.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Why has my thread had it's name changed? It was called learning Dutch now its called learning a new way????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Why has my thread had it's name changed? It was called learning Dutch now its called learning a new way????


Lmao! I reckon one of the mods is grumpy with Scott for some reason lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got to the bottom of it!!! It's now called learning a new way.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> Welcome to the team mate, get ready for the results! #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


wtf rack, been cutting!? :lol: look ****in awesome


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

BB2, don't worry about the scales mate, the strength you gain and the results in the mirror will more than make up for what the scales say 

On the cardio front, get the power walking done. You'll be supporting your whole body weight, the bike you'll just be spinnin your legs and sat down. X-trainer is a far better piece of kit than a stationary bike too


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks rack, I'll hit the x trainer for an hour then.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

whats this team alpha thing?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a gay thing mate, it's were a group of guys(all gay) send each other photos of our abs/biceps etc etc and we all get off on it.

There is a competition within the group to see who can get down to 3% bf first, the skeleton look is the in thing at the moment.

You must be gay though..... You in?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BB2 said:


> It's a gay thing mate, it's were a group of guys(all gay) send each other photos of our abs/biceps etc etc and we all get off on it.
> 
> There is a competition within the group to see who can get down to 3% bf first, the skeleton look is the in thing at the moment.
> 
> You must be gay though..... You in?


I wasn't sure about my sexuality until

I joined team alpha and now I'm the biggest queen on the block!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Leg doms today in places I've never felt before!

Cardio later, just looked in the mirror, I've got so much fat to come off, but I'll do it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good attitude re the fat mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BB2 said:


> Leg doms today in places I've never felt before!
> 
> Cardio later, just looked in the mirror, I've got so much fat to come off, but I'll do it.


It can only go one way my friend I'm in the same boat as you at the mo


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes mate, we'll get there!!

Leg doms are getting worse as the day goes on, and my weights were light cause the reps were high!

First goal I wanna set for myself is to be 14-15% bf and as heavy as possible by Xmas

I'm guessing I'm 20% today, I can start to see top abs in mirror now(just)!

Just done 50 min powerwalk (mincing)on treadmill


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good to hear boss, good luck at the weekend, are you in the contest or just trimming down for tv?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Nah not competing but I always stay Abbs out all year matey


Diet must be spot on all year around or is just genetics ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Diet is spot on
> 
> I do cv every day no excuses of busy or tired
> 
> I bust a55 to stay in shape mate


Once I get lean, well not as lean as you ill be happy with 10%12% ill aim to maintain all year round also :rockon:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

A good bis and back sesh yesterday, update pics below.

17st 3lbs this morning, so another pound lost. All going to plan.

I don't want to lose to much more weight, i enjoy being big, so i'm cranking it up in the gym to make as much muscle as possible from now on.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate looking good but dont let the weight lost get to as it gets to me at the end off the day the leaner you will get the better you will look !

I know it can mess with your head hell I lost 5 kg in 2 weeks I feel like a little girl on pink bycle with pink ribbons ! lol but you just have to get over it and keep going :thumb:

Keep going strong


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks reza, nice words, you're right.

Cardio in a minute!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate your looking leaner and bigger already! In 7 days the growth phase starts so you'll grow like mad!


Can't wait! I'm proper into this now, more than ever before!

Just been out with the family and had a steak and swapped the chips for a jkt then watched the kids eat there dessert and it didn't really bother me!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just sneaked in an extra cardio session, 65 min incline treadmill.

Had a Toby carvery today and felt guilty! Even though I only had turkey/peas/broccoli/carrots/parsnips/potatoes and gravy, can't be that bad!!!??

One thing I've noticed is my heartrate has come down whilst doing cardio

It's just dropped over the last few weeks, I presume this is a good thing?

It was always at 120ish now it's at 110ish doing the same cardio wether it's bike or treadmill.

Got killer farts after that Toby so I'm in the spare room with the window open.

I'll leave you with that thought, good night.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a good session on Monday, and did spinning yesterday.

Legs today, and felt as horrible as ever, dont like doing legs although calf raises I enjoy.

Detoured a little off the diet today, but i'm sure what i had was fine and Scott should agree

chicken and a pure steak burger on a bed of spinach with some ketchup.

note to self: stop eating so much peanut butter!!

Cardio tomorrow


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:laugh: Love peanut butter but the stuff is estrogenick and **** loads off call in small quantities

- - - Updated - - -

:laugh: Love peanut butter but the stuff is estrogenick and **** loads off call in small quantities


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen the pics mate, wouldn't worry what the scales say, you're a big guy so when you lean out you'll look twice the size


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

RACK said:


> Just seen the pics mate, wouldn't worry what the scales say, you're a big guy so when you lean out you'll look twice the size


Funny you should say that, a friend down the gym said "you're getting bigger, looking good" then i told him i'd lost over a stone!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's crazy how it works mate 

You're waist will come in, your shoulders will stay big so giving you the "V" taper and making you look bigger


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

not if i keep on eating 1/2 a tub of peanut butter a day! :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh dear!!!!!! You finding it tough to stay 100% on diet?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I exagerate! I'm aloud a little p/butter , and i probably go 2 spoonfuls over a day. Not half a tub!

I follow it 95%, don't eat fish so i change that for steak and have 20 ml of cod liver oil every morning.

I think i'm doing ok.

Slowly does it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's not tooooo bad then.

I used to HATE fish, but I had to eat it a lot in my prep.

I find it's all in the cooking. If it's cod I like to grill it, few spices on it and do it that way, olive oil can be put over it too and it doesn't taste soooo bland.

Salmon, cover in peri peri spices, wrap in foil and bake in the oven for 30mins, comes out well nice.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> That's not tooooo bad then.
> 
> I used to HATE fish, but I had to eat it a lot in my prep.
> 
> ...


I love fish, actually love anything that's been killed for me to eat. With cod I put it in tin foil with chilli, ginger, sesame oil, soy sauce and garlic. Lovely it is with rice.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Hay bud I had this problem with peanut butter love the stuff.

I find it helps to prep the weighted amount the night before and put it in a container that way you only have the amount your allowed and not the hole tub to tempt you. Hope this helps


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Hay bud I had this problem with peanut butter love the stuff.
> 
> I find it helps to prep the weighted amount the night before and put it in a container that way you only have the amount your allowed and not the hole tub to tempt you. Hope this helps


Or get the wife to hide the tub!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Liam/rack , I'll have to try some fish again soon, it's one of those things I hated as a kid and never tried again!

So salmon and cod are gtg?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, both fine with me and I proper used to gag at even the thought of them


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> No neither r good to go pal email me please


What's wrong with salmon and cod mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

They shiit in the water they swim in!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> It's diet specific don't want him taking in more fats
> 
> Too 'light' a food, people r too hungry after, not what I want him eating at this point either pal


Ok mate, cool


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

A good back and bis session yesterday, took me a while but I wasn't in a rush.

Cardio in a minute, gonna do 90 mins fast walk incline treadmill

Weight has gone up a pound.

But I'm pretty sure fat is coming off

Week 2 complete


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BB2 said:


> A good back and bis session yesterday, took me a while but I wasn't in a rush.
> 
> Cardio in a minute, gonna do 90 mins fast walk incline treadmill
> 
> ...


Good going buddy


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys

Means alot to get peoples feedback


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like alls goin to plan mate, bring om next week


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Bring it on alphaman!

Just done one hours intense cardio

Def losing bodyfat and I feel firmer to the touch , long way to go though

I've cut down on my peanut butter addiction.

Legs tomorrow, great ..... not.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Will do scott, the reason I don't email much is it's all going to plan!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?

- - - Updated - - -

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to be thick rack but what and were is croyfords?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's the gym Sharpy trains at mate

http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into it, what time?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Meeting at 12pm but I'll get it all confirmed and set in stone over the weekend once I've spoke to Scott more


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Great, I should be up for that

I've never trained with anyone so it'll be good to see if I'm doing things right!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ok, 17.3 stone this morning, 109.4 kg................ so weight has stayed the same

around navel is now 101cm so lost a cm.

The magic is definatly happening but very slowly, which is fine.

I'd guess i'm 19% now rather than the 22% in my first pic.

The one thing i've learnt about this game is it's all about persistance........rome wasn't built in a day....................although they didn't have 10ml bottles of test back then!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's good to see the results coming now mate and defo true about rome not being built in a day. The little changes do spur you on though and push you to want more and more results. They're addictive lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Definatley Rack, i think it's the first time i can def see myself getting leaner, i kinda want to cut my diet even more to see results quicker, although i'm sure i'll lose muscle if i do, so i wont.

Although saying that the diet did crumble at costa coffee yesterday, but i'll add another hour cardio in on saturday to cancel that out!

Just had a sunbed and shaved my chest in the hope i'd see my abs, but no, they are still on holiday!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahahaha, most of my progress pics were took in the sunbed place (Bed 13 has the best mirror  )


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Definatley Rack, i think it's the first time i can def see myself getting leaner, i kinda want to cut my diet even more to see results quicker, although i'm sure i'll lose muscle if i do, so i wont.
> 
> Although saying that the diet did crumble at costa coffee yesterday, but i'll add another hour cardio in on saturday to cancel that out!
> 
> Just had a sunbed and shaved my chest in the hope i'd see my abs, but no, they are still on holiday!


Haha mate that's what i do. If i think i'm looking sh1t its off to the electric beach, shave my chest and find a mirror that has favourable lighting. I might be kidding myself but makes me feel better!

Its good that you are getting the results you are after and even better that its spurring you on. Keep at it mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Liam, i'll keep at it!

Had a good leg sesh on wednesday, which is rare for me as i hate legs!

Did back and bis yesterday and diet is going well.

Looking forward to meeting a few of you guys on Sunday!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

25k bike on Thursday night

Chest and tris last night

10k powerwalk as we speak

I'm feeling good!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed. Good luck with team Alpha mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks paul


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You in back/bis tmro big man? Can hit abs after aswell


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> You in back/bis tmro big man? Can hit abs after aswell


Yes Al, you'll have to take it easy with me on abs, see you tomorrow mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Great to meet and chat with you yesterday mate, Jeeeeez you're a big fella!!! Awesome work on the chins to say you've never done them and dead's too!

Big thanks for grabbin my belt at the end too.

Oh and did you eat that corn on the cob hahaha


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks John, nice to meet you too

Thanks for putting it together

First time for chins ever!

Top of my lats feel it today!

Of course I finished my Nandos!

Speak soon


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good meeting/training with you yesterday boss, can't wait for future sessions and to see your progression. Your display in the gym outshined your eating ability, couldn't even take down a full platter !


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Good meeting/training with you yesterday boss, can't wait for future sessions and to see your progression. Your display in the gym outshined your eating ability, couldn't even take down a full platter !


Yeh that full platter got me! Just goes to show my stomach is shrinking!

Look forward to meeting you again too, I'll bring a razor with me next time.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Woke up with a horrible snotty cold!

I knew I was coming down with something on Sunday, just glad I made it through the alpha meet.

Weight this morning 110.4 so gained a kilo this week, which is fine.

Waist is the same but biceps are down to 17inch which is a shame, but it's only fat coming off so that's fine too.

I'm 100% sure I'm leaner, I'm gonna guess at 18% bf now. Maybe less

Apart from my tendonitos in my left arm i feel strong and ready to crack on.

I think the plan will be to cut fat until Xmas then have a blast and see how I look at 19 stone

Just done an hour on the treadmill as a leg sesh was not gonna happen with this man flu!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol ill remember to shave it off for next time, was hoping you'd forget about that!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just had a read through this and looks like your doing brilliant mate! Stick in defo subbed to this!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks pauly , glad to have u along


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate ur gonna look like the hulks larger bro in a few months 

How you finding sticking to scotts diet/training?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Diet and training is going fine mate, had a cold for the last week, managed cardio but no weights

Did back today, had a good sesh

Need to lose more fat!!!!!!

Somebody asked me "are you still training" today, I fuking hate that!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Turn round and give them a ****ing rear lat spread, your back is barn door wide. Hate ****ing tards like that probably just trying to wind you up lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks Al, considering ive never done deads or chins i'm happy with my back, should be good after a year of deads, i did 170 kg yesterday and hope progression should be quick as ive never done them.

Eaten too much today, i'm gonna have a shake and a rice cake for tea and have an early night.

Gotta get rid of this tendonitis in my arm!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Strong lifts there mate. Lot of virus's going round at the moment. Had a bug myself recently. Puts a spanner in the works doesnt it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cissus is good for tendons mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Cissus is good for tendons mate


I think Devils Claw is as well.

Also, i've got some strong anti inflammatory tabs i can send you if needs be.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Paul.B. said:


> Strong lifts there mate. Lot of virus's going round at the moment. Had a bug myself recently. Puts a spanner in the works doesnt it.


Lol, that's girls weight compared to the other alphas! I'll get there

Thanks paul


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Rack/Liam , thanks guys I'll look into them, had it a year now, I'm a few reps short because of it

Have a good day

Doing arms as we speak!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Weight the same, waist the same

30k cycle done.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

did chest yesterday, went ok

Legs today

tendonitos is hurting even writting this!!!

Got a painful pea size lump under my right nipple and my house purchase just fell through!

I advise people to stay clear today!

waist and weight the same so gonna have to address diet AGAIN!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

will do boss.

just having a few down days.

even though weight is the same, i do feel tighter.

Anyone done Masteron? what's it like?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just did 3x 180k on deads, well chuffed


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good progress! Sure once you get the technique down and get used to them you'll be pulling some decent numbers!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks al I'll get there! I'll do 200 before Xmas

Weight is now 111.5 so up a kilo

Waist the same at 101cm although 38 waist jeans are to big now, god knows how that works


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Quads are up half an inch to 24.5, my legs have got sooooo much more size to gain, but I hate squats!

Goals for rest of year

Bigger arms

Smaller waist

That's it

I've got a mini blast next month so I'm hoping arms 18 and waist 99 by Xmas day

We'll see


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh i'd guess i've gained 6lbs of lean muscle in 2 months. i guess i'm 5% less fat than my original picture on page 1

all going well, it's just a long process as we all know


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just did pb on bench press 145 for 3 reps

Had a bad food binge last night, not happy, vienneta and kids Halloween sweets all gone now!

Cardio is a must later!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've still got a fair way to go till I get to Brian Shaws size (worlds strongest man)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Starting to see a bit more definition in my shoulders/arms (I think!)

Slowly slowly


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Please tell me this picture was take with a chest, ARM and shoulder pump James!?!?

You're a huge bloke except for them toothpicks 24.5 inches pffftt


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks scott, it's hard to tell as the scales say roughly the same! In my world no one comments on my progress, the wife doesn't care and not many people compliment each other at the gym.

Lol Alan, yes after shoulders and tris!

And I keep my legs skinny on purpose so my cock looks bigger!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hahaha not worth it imo by the time a bird sees your cock your pretty much in there anyway

Looking good nonetheless at least your not pulling the usual tall guy excuse on legs of "oh its harder for us to fill out"


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

All I'll say is a big balloon needs more air than a little balloon, right?

Same applies to muscles. Lol!!

Thanks to ausbuilt I've booked myself in for a bodypod fat reading tomorrow

In December I start a mini blast and would like a reading before and after to see how I've done.

Had to stop cycling this morning as I saw something strange across my quads, it was a vien! That's gotta be a good sign!?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, so just left London were I had the bodypod reading done

16% bf, I'm chuffed with that!

Must be about 20% in my avi

I'll have it done again after my blast and see how I've done!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

They also gave me this which I'd like to keep in my journal for possible future reference


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice 16%! get a pic up mate.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Done well mate lots of lean mass added


With your help, thanks scott


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

1 hr bike cardio, done

Steak and potato here I come!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Did back last night and took 1ml of methyl tren before hand, didn't rate it that much, I'll try again tomorrow .

Although I did feel like I'd been run over by a truck a few hours after training!

Mailed scott, gonna need to change things up to keep motivation going

Arms tomorrow


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> nice 16%! get a pic up mate.


Not comfortable enough yet mate! Xmas time I'll post one up, should be 15% and 18 stone by then


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes mate, really want to go for it now!!

Watch this space


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Meal 3


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

110.5 kg this morning, so down a kilo, I seem to hover between 110-112.

Waist still 101cm!!! Grrrr

Chest still 48inch, but I'd say nearly a stone of fat gone in the last 10 weeks

Mini blast starts Monday!!! Time for some change!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

155kg on smith press..... Pb


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Very strong mate that would squish me like a car crusher lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol, I've been trapped under the smith machine a few times! Thank god for the safety clip things!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your strength was good at the meet. gonna be great to see change in the upcoming weeks have fun


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Strength was poor for a man my size, but it's all about to change

I can guarantee you I'll be 18 stone and 12% by June, with a deadlift of 5 plates a side and 170 smith press, those are the goals I've set


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Started mini blast today

Start measurements are

101cm waist

17 bis

17.7 stone

16% bf

Only blasting for just over a month but it's high doses

Let's see what happens

Hardly slept last night, was so excited! Lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Nasty roiders!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol, there's no smashing being done here yet, feel a bit rough to b fair, think I'll lay off the m tren.

Gym in 30 mins


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Pb on deads 200kg x 1,

Banging headache due to growth,

Up half a stone in 4 days


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Pb on deads 200kg x 1
> 
> Banging headache due to growth
> 
> Up half a stone in 4 days


Fck amazing progress on deads Well done!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mate, surprised myself! I gave quite a grunt! Lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Thanks mate, surprised myself! I gave quite a grunt! Lol


Haha ya I went for 200 tonight think everyone in the gym stop't as I grunted lol

That is some progress tho mate considering you where only deadlifting 140/160kg cant remember when we all trained together.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeh 160

I'd never done them before so results should come quick

Thanks


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Day 6. Mini blast update

Weight 18 stone on the dot, so half a stone in 5 days! Probably 90% water.

Full fuller and more pumped

Defiantly more aggression down the gym, great workout yesterday.

Had dreadful headaches though so halved the growth dose.

Slipped on diet a bit, I was in the frame of mind that as my calories have gone up I can eat anything, not the case, today's a new day.

Took the kids swimming yesterday and felt awkward in the pool, all the men were 30% bf and looked like hairy marshmallows , but I felt the odd one out and was worried about my body!!

Really worried about getting fat as my cals have gone up so much

And very worried about my right nipple, had the pain/lump for a year now, but as you can't see it I'll leave it for now or I'll never stop worrying .

Double the t3 next week so fat should stay away

Over and out


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Pb on smith machine press 2x 160kg


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Will do, sorry .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

James you BIG ego lifting southern fairy! How very beta of you :laugh:

Hows your AAS blast going? Headaches from the GH calmed down, running this blast style too??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> That's why I set reps
> 
> 2 reps will do nothing on press for size hence weight will not go up due to powerlifting !
> 
> ...


Agree with the boss here 100% always hit the reps set and don't diviate from the plan.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> That's why I set reps
> 
> 2 reps will do nothing on press for size hence weight will not go up due to powerlifting !
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I was just showing off.

I did most on 10 reps today, but just wanted to test my new found strength

Won't happen again


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> James you BIG ego lifting southern fairy! How very beta of you :laugh:
> 
> Hows your AAS blast going? Headaches from the GH calmed down, running this blast style too??


Afternoon pixie, yeh headaches have gone now, just settling into the new diet and training, strengths def up which is great, just a bit worried about acne and gyno, but ha ho!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

RACK said:


> Agree with the boss here 100% always hit the reps set and don't diviate from the plan.


Will do rack


----------

